# Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??



## warrior (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
 gibt es Probleme bei den Fluggesellschaften, wenn ich meine Angelrollen mit ins Handgepäck nehme.
 Möchte sie gerne in einem kleinen Schutzkoffer im Rucksack transportieren.

 Klar ist, Schnur mache keine drauf.

 Danke 
 Gruß Helmut


----------



## man1ac (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Hatte mal am Flughafen wegen sowas angerufen und die meinten ohne Schnur kein Problem.


----------



## tomsen83 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Stell dich aber drauf ein, dass so gut wie jeder nach dem Röntgen nen Blick auf das komische Zeugs werfen will...War gerade auf den Philippinen (insgesamt 8 Flüge hin und zurück) und wirklich an jeder Sicherheitskontrolle musst ich die Dinger ausm Rucksack nehmen!


----------



## stingray85 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Ohne Schnur sollte das normalerweise möglich sein. Hängt aber unter Umständen vom Reiseziel ab.

Bin selbst schon mit einer bespulte Rolle im Rucksack in die Karibik geflogen. Meist packe ich aber alles in den Koffer, dann habe ich im Rucksack mehr Platz für Rum aus dem DutyFree-Shop ;-)
Ruten, auch kurzgeteile Reiseruten, sind definitv nicht erlaubt, können aber oft kostenfrei als zusätzliches Sportgepäck aufgegeben werden.


----------



## Fidde (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Bin gerade erst über Dubai ans andere Ende der Welt geflogen. Im Handgepäck 3 Rollen MIT Schnur. War kein Problem.


----------



## Rheinangler (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Das ist immer etwas zocken - wenn Du offiziell bei der Airline anfragst, wird evtl. nichtmals eine Reiserute im Transportrohr erlaubt, da dieses die erfordlichen Normmaße für Handgepäck nicht erfüllt. Ist mir persönlich schon passiert... 
Gleiches wird auch für Rollen mit Schnur gelten. Ich kenne zwar niemanden, dem die Rollen schonmal weg genommen wurden - darauf ankommen lassen wollte ich es aber auch nicht. Nichts wäre ärgerlicher, als sich zwischen "Flug verpassen" und "hochwertige Angelausrüstung entsorgen" entscheiden zu müssen.... |kopfkrat


----------



## Fuldaangler (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Ich weiß von einem Bekannten das er am Schalter die gesamte Schnur von der Rolle machen mußte bevor er in den Flieger durfte, also warum ein Risiko eingehen.
Ich persönlich durfte noch nicht mal eine Reiserute mit an Bord nehmen da ich sie durchbrechen könnte um die scharfen Kanten als Stichwaffe zu nutzen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Ich durfle schon mal meine Schnur vernichten so meine Haken und Drilling.
Seitdem Rollen und Schnur im Kopfer und Bleie und Rute im Rutenrohr. Blei eingepackt in plastiktuete und dann t shirts oder socken.  Teilweise konnte ich mein Rutenrohr umsonsy mitnehmen und teilweise durfte ich schon bis 50 Euro bezahlen in eine richtung


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

hart, was einem da so passieren kann...


----------



## warrior (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Vielen Dank schon mal.
Ich denke ich werde es ohne Schnur riskieren.
Auch wenn ich weniger Platz im Handgepäck habe und vielleicht mal nachsehen lassen muss.


----------



## AllroundAlex (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Sehr interessantes Thema!

Ich habe mir da noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht, aber man lernt nie aus...


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Ich verstehe den geplanten Aufwand nicht. Verpack die Rollen mit samt der Schnur ordentlich im Koffer, den du als normales Fluggepäck aufgibst und die Klamotten, die jetzt keinen Platz mehr haben, stopfst du in das Handgepäck. Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass einer wegen einer gebrauchten Jeans im Tascherl Ärger gehabt hätte.

Also warum von hinten durch die deutsche Brust ins Auge!? #h


----------



## tomsen83 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Aber ohne Koffer und Rollen im Urlaub anzukommen is extrem blöd...ohne Schnur im Handgepäck is der richtige Weg!


----------



## Lorenz (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den geplanten Aufwand nicht.



Wegen dem Wert und dem Gewicht.

Da das Handgepäck bei mir noch nie gewogen wurde, packe ich da möglichst viel Gewicht rein. Bei den Rollen summiert sich bei mir nicht so übermäßig viel auf, aber ein Kollege hatte mal 6 Shimano Stella dabei (>5 kg, >3000,-)...


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Den Airlines ist der Inhalt des Handgepäcks erstmal egal. Lediglich bei der Sicherheitskontrolle kann es bei verbotenem Inhalt im Handgepäck zu Probleme kommen. 
 Angelrollen sollten da nicht zu verbotenen Gegenständen gehören. Angelschnur könnte aber schon etwas problematischer sein, damit könnte man ja auch jemanden Strangulieren, könnte von daher bei einer Kontrolle ärger geben.


----------



## Hr. Schneider (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Auf das Problem mit der Schnur wäre ich nie gekommen...
Eine Frage: Wenn man das Transportrohr mit Kabelbindern an einer Tasche befestigt und normal eincheckt, müsste alles gut sein - oder? Habe selbst mal in der Gepäckabfertigung gearbeitet und weiß nur, dass alles möglichst kompakt und abrisssicher sein sollte. 

(Nimm dein Haustier nur mit, wenn es gar nicht anders geht!)


----------



## warrior (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Danke Lorenz,
 genau darum geht es mir.

 Falls der Koffer verloren gehen sollte, werden von der Airline nur rund 1300€ erstattet.


----------



## vonda1909 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wegen dem Wert und dem Gewicht.
> 
> Da das Handgepäck bei mir noch nie gewogen wurde, packe ich da möglichst viel Gewicht rein. Bei den Rollen summiert sich bei mir nicht so übermäßig viel auf, aber ein Kollege hatte mal 6 Shimano Stella dabei (>5 kg, >3000,-)...



Hat der Kollege  einen Handel vor im Urlaub  6 Rollen mitnehmen


----------



## vonda1909 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Ich fliege äuch oft  und was so manche an langen Gegenständen in die Kabine  mit nehmen   diese werden dann vorn im Flieger  in eine Schrank  gestellt .So genau nehmen viele Airlines  es  nicht  mit der Anzahl  der Handgepäckstücke.


----------



## Fidde (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Den Airlines ist der Inhalt des Handgepäcks erstmal egal. Lediglich bei der Sicherheitskontrolle kann es bei verbotenem Inhalt im Handgepäck zu Probleme kommen.
> Angelrollen sollten da nicht zu verbotenen Gegenständen gehören. Angelschnur könnte aber schon etwas problematischer sein, damit könnte man ja auch jemanden Strangulieren, könnte von daher bei einer Kontrolle ärger geben.




Ich gehöre noch zu der Generation die Schuhe ohne Klettverschluss trägt .


----------



## vonda1909 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Doch sicher ist sicher im Koffer...Dann eine Versicherung für  die 6 Rollen abschließen. 
Nimmt aber auch nicht jeder  seine 800Euro Rollen 
Und  500Euro Stöcke mit in den Urlaub .


----------



## Rheinangler (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Bzgl. außen mit Kabelbindern an der Tasche angebrachtem Rutenrohr möchte ich noch eine kleine Warnung aussprechen.

Ich habe mal ein kleineres - aber zu etwas zu langes - Rutenrohr gut 15 cm aus meiner Angelreisetasche raus schauen gelassen, natürlich gerade deshalb perfekt mit der Tasche vertüddelt - Mann weiss ja nie....... 

Beim einchecken war das dann auch tatsächlich kein Problem - die nahmen das Gepäck so an...., allerdings wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass das nicht optimal wäre.. Warum wusste ich dann nach der Rückreise.

Die Tasche kam nicht an - und mit Ihr der gefrorene Fisch aus Norwegen. 
Das rausschauende Rutenrohr war wohl nicht kompatibel mit den automatischen Förderbändern auf einem der Flughäfen - vermutlich Oslo. Die Tasche durfte ich dann nach 8 Tagen in Düsseldorf abholen - sie kam mir fast entgegen gelaufen, wenn Ihr versteht was ich meine #q

Ich habe mir dann eine günstige, aber sehr stabile Tasche aus dem Tauchbereich geholt. Die ist ziemlich genau 1 Meter lang und da passen dann auch meine kleinen Rutenrohre gut rein. Verhaken kann sich so nix mehr und seitdem hatte ich auch keine Probleme mehr mit verlorenem Gepäck.


----------



## Trickyfisher (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Hi,
Ich war jetzt erst im jänner in Ägypten, beim hinflug in Österreich und Deutschland kein Problem mit Rollen ohne  schnur im Handgepäck, beim Rückflug am Flughafen in marsa alam mußte ich das Handgepäck aufgeben, kostete aber nichts extra.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> ......beim Rückflug am Flughafen in marsa alam mußte ich das Handgepäck aufgeben, kostete aber nichts extra.



Hat jetzt wer verlangt? Airline oder Security beim Check-In?

 Wieviele Rollen bzw. wie schwer waren die Rollen in Summe?


----------



## Trickyfisher (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Hi
Hat die security verlangt, waren 3 Rollen, Gesamtgewicht unter den erlaubten 8kg.
War definitiv aus Sicherheits gründen.


----------



## hegefishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Ein Bekannter arbeitet bei einer Fluggesellschaft. 
Ohne Schnur absolut kein Problem!

Gruß, 
Marc


----------



## Lorenz (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> War definitiv aus Sicherheits gründen.



Glaub ich sofort, bei einer ~1 kg Metallrolle und dem Rollenfuß als eine Art Griff.
Vielleicht sind die dort wegen diverser Vorfälle besonders vorsichtig. Wenn die stur bleiben hilfts auch nix, dass andere (offenbar auch die TSA) keine Probleme damit haben.



Transportation Security Administration
U.S. Department of Homeland Security


> Like other high-value objects, you may wish to pack expensive reels or  fragile tackle that does not pose a security threat (small flies) in  your carry-on baggage.


http://apps.tsa.dhs.gov/mytsa/cib_results.aspx?search=fishing%20lures


----------



## warrior (9. März 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Hallo Zusammen,
 bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.
 Die Rollen im Handgepäck waren *kein* Problem. 
 Ich hatte die Rollen zusätzlich in einem kleinen Kunststoffkoffer im Rucksack verstaut. 
 Nur in Dubai, nach dem Durchleuchten, musste ich einmal dem Personal die Rollen zeigen, danach waren sie zufrieden.

 Gruß


----------



## Promachos (9. März 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*



warrior schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.
> Die Rollen im Handgepäck waren *kein* Problem.
> Ich hatte die Rollen zusätzlich in einem kleinen Kunststoffkoffer im Rucksack verstaut.
> ...



Hallo!

 Mit oder ohne Schnur?

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## warrior (10. März 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*

Ohne Schnur


----------



## thanatos (11. März 2017)

*AW: Rollen im Handgepäck, Probleme??*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Stell dich aber drauf ein, dass so gut wie jeder nach dem Röntgen nen Blick auf das komische Zeugs werfen will...War gerade auf den Philippinen (insgesamt 8 Flüge hin und zurück) und wirklich an jeder Sicherheitskontrolle musst ich die Dinger ausm Rucksack nehmen!



#hja ist mir bisher auch so ergangen ,hat aber niemand daran Anstoß genommen das sie bespult waren ,da hat mir mein Zippo mehr Probleme gemacht und das als man im Flieger noch rauchen durfte :q


----------

